

The ZenCash 2-Day Time Investment Plan - aziari
http://www.zencash.com/the-zencash-2-day-time-investment-plan/

======
tmrtn
I was also just reading an article about how 37 Signals prevents its employees
from working more than 4 days per week during the summer (here in SF that
should be during May/June and Sept/Oct because who wants to spend an extra day
not working in the foggy cold? I digress).

How many people already have a volunteer opportunity that they can plug into?
Seems not so easy to do, but perhaps that's the point.

------
espyb
I love this idea of encouraging people to both take a little time for
themselves and for others! It may seem like a sacrifice to lose 2 work days a
month, but you may find that those 2 days allow you to be more focused and
productive during the rest of the month.

------
carolinecblaker
Neat!

